# Double forked crown tail?



## misamiania (Feb 11, 2011)

So... I've read in different parts of the forum anytime a double forked crown tail shows up that they're really lucky because they're super rare or... well rare any ways. 

Is this true? I'm just wondering because I have a clear double forked crown tail female I purchased. Not that it'll change my delight in having her but I was just wondering.

An if this is the wrong spot sorry! I'll repost it in the proper one.










sorry for crappy picture. was with my phone. 

An I'm pretty sure everyone knows what I'm talking about. But just incase, and for the fact there's probably a different name for all I know haha.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

I think it is called Double Double Ray.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

-chuckles- CUTE lil girl

Nah its called a 2 ray ct.

ill pose pics to explain.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

stupid me. I'm not the best with crowntail fins.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

ok see how it forks into two:








thats 2 ray.




















see how these two start with two rays then they split again. they are four ray ct


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

mernincrazy8525 said:


> stupid me. I'm not the best with crowntail fins.



You learn a new thing every day. plus i have 2x 4ray cts and 1 x 2ray ct


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

This is one of my 4 rays Charz



















my 2 ray ct Louie:


















louie the first day i got him:









Louies a little rarer then your usual 2 ray ct, because of his coloring. some members would call him a 4th of july betta (witch is a rare find) because he has white red and blue, some would call him a pastel, or a marble (he seems to be marbling out a little)


My other 4 ray ct is Nero:



















Nero is a Cambodian 4 ray ct but his body ranges from white through a light red to silver when hes excited


----------



## misamiania (Feb 11, 2011)

she is super tiny lol. Her name is Pinky.

So are they rare or is it just kind of like a area type thing? Some places have them more readily then others?


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

not really rear it just depends on their wholesalers (the mass breeders who they buy their store fish off) and what they order

EXAMPLE: DJ's (one of my fish shops) will order Veil tails and occassionally a few Crowns and OMG they HAD THE CUtEST yello sd lady LOL. and they will get a range of coloured vts a few coloured cts and such

Petcare: (other store) order in the same way vts and cts, 

DJ's charge $10 for vts $13 for cts and sd (only ever seen one sd there)

Pet care (is currently having a sale on fighters >:/ i cant house any more atm)
usually round the smae prices but i questioned a HM sale if i order hm in $25 bucks i was like WHAT THE $#%* better be a damn good fish!


----------



## misamiania (Feb 11, 2011)

I mean the 2 rays lol. ^^


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Abby said:


> not really rear it just depends on their wholesalers (the mass breeders who they buy their store fish off) and what they order





misamiania said:


> I mean the 2 rays lol. ^^



not really see the quote above urs


----------



## misamiania (Feb 11, 2011)

k. I wasn't sure if you were meaning just corwntails in general or what lol.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

lol its the same thing
Its all what the wholesalers have ready and what the store orders. You can preorder your own fish through ur local petstore


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Double rays/2 rays are common (most CT I see in my area are 2 rays). The more rare type is when the rays cross each other - nice and even (don't know what they're called).

I'm not into CT. So I don't really know much about them.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

This is a Cross Ray Crowntail:










This is a King Crowntail:











Both are rather rare, I suppose, though I'm no expert on CTs. 

Oh and Mars, who is a double double ray CT (DDRCT) or four ray:










There's also "ballooning" which is extra finnage between the rays. Mars has a bit of it but it's hard to see, but it sort of burls out like a sail. I couldn't find a proper pic of it.


----------

